# 2012 CAAD10 Ultegra worth $350 more than Rival bike ?



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Contemplating purchasing a 2012 CAAD10. I'm hearing prices of the CAAD10 4 Rival bike of $1799 while the CAAD10 3 Ultegra bike is $2150. I found some build specs on the bikes from this site.








At this point I'm a little disappointed that they seemed to have down spec'd the Rival bike from last year...No Force BB30 crank, Aksium wheels only on the Ultegra bike now. I have not heard good things about the Lugano tires either. But on the positive side the Rival bike is the one that they're offering in the Raw/Black color scheme that I really like. 

The Ultegra bike has the FSA SL-K Light Carbon crank which seems to have mixed reviews....but other than that it's the full Ultegra group, shifters, derailleurs, brakes, etc. The tires & wheels are better as well.

Assuming that these will be the final US specs, is it worth the extra $350 ?

Thoughts ?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

This site (linked in another thread here) indicates the same specs on the CAAD10 4:



> 2012 CANNONDALE CAAD10 4 RIVAL
> 
> FRAME - CAAD10, Smartformed 6069 Alloy, Speed Save, BB30
> FORK -CAAD10, Speed Save Full Carbon, 1 1/8”-1.1/4” tapered steerer
> ...


Whether it's worth the extra $350 is two questions: do you think you'd notice the difference, and if you were given $350 to spare, are there other upgrades you would prioritise?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, does look a little down-spec'ed. But what it comes down to is this:

If you like SRAM shifting, get the Rival version.

If you prefer Shimano shifting, get the Ultegra (or 105!) version.

Asad


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Wheel upgrade at some point....tires I'd probably swap out immediately....
I plan to get the compact and then pick up a 36t to replace the 34t.



sherlock said:


> ....and if you were given $350 to spare, are there other upgrades you would prioritise?


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think it is.

Rival is at least the same weight if not maybe a little lighter. Plus the differences between Fulcrum 7 and Aksium, nope.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

Based on that spec sheet, and since I would swap the wheelset on each bike immediately, I would go with the SRAM setup. In my area I would prefer the 11-26 cassette over the 12-25, and I would stick with the 53/39 crankset over the compact. Either way though they are both very nice bikes!


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it really comes down to weather you like Shimano shifting or Sram shifting better...

I perfer Shimano, and i got the 2011 Ultegra version. I love my CAAD10-3, and couldn't be happier with it. Mine is all stock, and it is an amazing bike in stock form. All the reviews are spot on, it really is an awesome ride.

I am sure all versions 105, Rival, Ultegra, and Duraace are great bikes, just pick one that fits your budget. 

Its too bad they dont have a Force crank on the Rival bike this year tho.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

If it was me I would get the ultegra bike compared to the down spec rival bike.

Only YOU can decide if you prefer sram or shimano shifting.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

The S500 crank isn't really that much of a downgrade. Sure, there's no carbon fiber, but only weighs 34 grams more than the Force crank. And the chainrings are the same.

Asad


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

Why pay extra to add weight? Also, I do not know about the current Ultegra, but I used Ultegra 6600 and Record Red on previous bikes. Sram is the best of all of them. The actuation is positive and crisp rather than vague and unpredictable ("smooth" to others). Also, the 1:1 ratio seems to be much more tolerant of maladjustment.


----------



## RiceKilla (Sep 16, 2009)

Unless you're a die hard Shimano fan, save the $350. 

You can use the money towards other more important things, bike fit, lighter wheels, pedals and cleats, etc..


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Contemplating purchasing a 2012 CAAD10. I'm hearing prices of the CAAD10 4 Rival bike of $1799 while the CAAD10 3 Ultegra bike is $2150. I found some build specs on the bikes from this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id go with Sram. WIth the 350 you save, you can get wheels that are way better than Aksiums. It sucks there is no Force crank, but you can always upgrade that later. Tires are an easy swap, I switched from the Maxis tire my bike came with to GP4000s, they improved the ride and have good grip and puncture resistance. Id swap my Ultegra derailers and shifters for Rival anyday.


----------

